# Words



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I pay attention to words. As y'all already know, I am a but fussy about them. Can you imagine how insane I get when I hear someone say something like, "I was like, actually....(fill in the rest of the sentence any way you want it, just make sure to add another actually and three more likes)."

Yes, this thread was triggered by the words _tolerance_ and _bullying_. You know how it goes, one thought leads to another.

Here is a list of overused words and phrases for 2013. Some of these are totally foreign to me; are they isolated to social media sites?

Best of 2013: The most overused words and phrases this year - Time Out Chicago


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Like whatever Denton, YOLO!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> Like whatever Denton, YOLO!


Totally. I was like, that is totally YOLO. Oh look, a chicken!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jerks.

YOLO is one of the "words" I have never heard or read. 

No problem. Laugh at me all you want. What do I care? :razz:


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Denton said:


> Jerks.
> 
> YOLO is one of the "words" I have never heard or read.
> 
> No problem. Laugh at me all you want. What do I care? :razz:


Whatever!!! Quit being such an emo!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Inor said:


> Totally. I was like, that is totally YOLO. Oh look, a chicken!


Is it a sparkly chicken?


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

I will make 2014 TOTALLY Yolo-infused! 
You is cray-cray, Denton.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

Amazeballs


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

denton said:


> jerks.
> 
> Yolo is one of the "words" i have never heard or read.
> 
> No problem. Laugh at me all you want. What do i care? :razz:


amazeballs!!!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Denton said:


> Jerks.
> 
> YOLO is one of the "words" I have never heard or read.
> 
> No problem. Laugh at me all you want. What do I care? :razz:


YOLO is You Only Live Once which is stupid because you only die once but you live everyday.


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> YOLO is You Only Live Once which is stupid because you only die once but you live everyday.


Tray tray adorbs! Hotty Mc Hotterson!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> Whatever!!! Quit being such an emo!


Emo?!?! Do I look like a bird with a long neck? :lol:


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> Is it a sparkly chicken?


Is the chicken wrapped in bacon?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

nurseholly said:


> Tray tray adorbs! Hotty Mc Hotterson!


Sorry, ma'am, I only speak English.

Can anyone translate?


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

Denton said:


> Emo?!?! Do I look like a bird with a long neck? :lol:


That would be an emu...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

jesstheshow said:


> I will make 2014 TOTALLY Yolo-infused!
> You is cray-cray, Denton.


I am speechless.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

This thread is totally adorbs, guyzzz.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

nurseholly said:


> That would be an emu...


The only black clothing I have are some sweaters and some tactical clothing, thank you very much.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Denton said:


> Emo?!?! Do I look like a bird with a long neck? :lol:


It used to be called Halloween and then goth, now it's emo, because they are so emotional. I know :roll:


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

The English language is slowly spiraling into stupidity.


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> The English language is slowly spiraling into stupidity.


More like belly flopping...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> It used to be called Halloween and then goth, now it's emo, because they are so emotional. I know :roll:


Ah, that reminds me of when I cleared my mind by driving trucks for a few years. Whenever I was laid over in Los Angeles for a few days I would go hit the rides at Magic Mountain. Every single time I went I would see these two girls who were wearing long, black dresses, wore pasty white make-up and sported black fingernail polish. I called them "The Despair Sisters."


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Denton said:


> I pay attention to words. As y'all already know, I am a but fussy about them.
> 
> I don't think I'd want to see that!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Denton said:


> Ah, that reminds me of when I cleared my mind by driving trucks for a few years. Whenever I was laid over in Los Angeles for a few days I would go hit the rides at Magic Mountain. Every single time I went I would see these two girls who were wearing long, black dresses, wore pasty white make-up and sported black fingernail polish. I called them "The Despair Sisters."


I always ask them, "where is the funeral?


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

....


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Wow Denton, sounds like you need a circle twerk. YOLO, ya know. Maybe you just need a Phosphorus Bromide and just chill.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Denton said:


> I pay attention to words. As y'all already know, I am a but fussy about them. Can you imagine how insane I get when I hear someone say something like, "I was like, actually....(fill in the rest of the sentence any way you want it, just make sure to add another actually and three more likes)."
> 
> Yes, this thread was triggered by the words _tolerance_ and _bullying_. You know how it goes, one thought leads to another.
> 
> ...


I am a but fussy about typos!:mrgreen:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Groovy thread Denton.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> Jerks.
> 
> YOLO is one of the "words" I have never heard or read.
> 
> No problem. Laugh at me all you want. What do I care? :razz:


I had to Google it too.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Most people don't live every day - they only exist. I do, however, think the we should replace YOLO with YODO because it would be used less. We could all use less alphabet soup and more real communication.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Personally, I think human communication reached its pinnacle in the 1970's with CB-talk. It has been all down hill ever since.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The problem is every time I hear "10-4 good buddy" I lose another 10 points on my IQ.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

PaulS said:


> The problem is every time I hear "10-4 good buddy" I lose another 10 points on my IQ.


Especially considered a "good buddy" is CB slang for homosexual.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Especially considered a "good buddy" is CB slang for homosexual.


While looking up some things to mess you up I came across a new word. Homofascist. Damn if it ain't true.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> Especially considered a "good buddy" is CB slang for homosexual.


Does that have to do with that whole "back door" thing?

Between this and Meangreen's deathstar thread, I don't feel very hungry anymore!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

you guys have so much swag it's dangerous 

oh on the topic of words my most hated is persay, (spelling out stupid autocorrect don't like this word to) it is what it is or its something completely different, persay is a bull s#%t turm


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Like yo brother talk to the hand, don't be dissing me thinking you be better than me, I be laying down my rap you best begetting it


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Like yo brother talk to the hand, don't be dissing me thinking you be better than me, I be laying down my rap you best begetting it

Living is the hard part dieing is easy you won't have a thing to say about it


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> you guys have so much swag it's dangerous
> 
> oh on the topic of words my most hated is persay, (spelling out stupid autocorrect don't like this word to) it is what it is or its something completely different, persay is a bull s#%t turm


I worked with a fellow who used _per se_ in every other sentence. I asked him if he even knew what it meant. Guess his answer. Yup, not a clue.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Denton said:


> Especially considered a "good buddy" is CB slang for homosexual.


Damn it Denton, Smokey and the Bandit will never be the same for me again.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Denton said:


> I worked with a fellow who used _per se_ in every other sentence. I asked him if he even knew what it meant. Guess his answer. Yup, not a clue.


i put it in the class of little big word syndrome, someone trying to sound more educated than what they are (and it s#%ts me more when politicians use it......)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

wait for it...wait for it....no, I got nothing to say. That's another little but of verbal irritation I wish would go away.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Denton said:


> wait for it...wait for it....no, I got nothing to say. That's another little but of verbal irritation I wish would go away.


wait for it.... wait for it... bwahahaha (at this point the person you have engaged in a in-depth conversion responds ewwwwwwwwww you're f'in gross man)


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Made up words drive me crazy to no end. Unfortunately, the marketing morons in the computer industry seem to have a real talent for making up words when they do know the right word to use and are too damn lazy to look it up. About 20 years ago I started noticing the word "functionality" popping up all over the place. So Mr. salesman, since the suffix "ality" means "the ability to", you are telling me some piece of software that you are trying to charge me several thousand dollars for "has the ability to function"?!?! I should hope so you retard!

Now I have noticed the word police have finally relented and allowed the nonsense word "functionality" into the dictionary.

The next example really drives me nuts. This is from a client I had named Securian. They are life insurance company based in St Paul. This little gem is a cut-and-paste straight from their web site:



> *The Spirit of Mutuality*
> Our spirit of mutuality is based on the fundamental values that support our promise to pay. On this strong foundation of timeless values, we have built a culture characterized by relationships of trust. For us mutuality means doing what is right for our customers while acting in the best long-term interest of our organization.
> 
> Our mutuality distinguishes us in the financial services industry. Founded in 1880 as an assessment life insurance company, we became a mutual company in 1901 - further strengthening our focus on our policyholders. In 1998, we adopted our current structure, preserving our mutual heritage and adding flexibility to manage change and provide long-term value for our customers.
> ...


Mutuality? Really? "The ability to mutual"? Would you give your hard earned retirement savings to a company that wrote: "Our spirit of mutuality is based on the fundamental values that support our promise to pay." What in God's name are you even trying to say? Whoever allowed that crap to be part of their marketing copy should have their head flushed down a toilet!


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

I feel for you Denton, I don't know half the words here. I have an 18 year old daughter who speaks an entirely different language.

And Inor...You know insurance companies lie!


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Wut???


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> Wut???


I know, right?

Do you remember the first time you heard someone say that? I was confused. "Uh, yeah; it is right. That's why I said it. You even said you know. Why do you need affirmation?"


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

like, yolo, Denton.ya know,basically,LOL!


----------

